# First tren cycle - need a small bit of advice



## mezzanine (Nov 27, 2015)

This will be my 3rd cycle and my first time experimenting with Tren. Contrary to the recommended method of going with Tren A, I went with Tren E for a few different reasons (admittedly price was the main thing).

It's a bulking stack. I've went with Sustanon 350, Tren E 200 and Anadrol 50/tab.

The plan is/was to do 2ml (700mg) of Sustanon and 1ml (200mg) of Tren E total per week, split into 2 injects.

My questions are:
-I have excess Sustanon left from my previous cycle, so I was thinking of pinning that E3D instead of twice a week. Is that better for effect/stable bloods?
-I'll be running the Tren E for a minimum of 8, maximum of 10 weeks. Should I run it in the final 8 weeks or the first 8?
-I'll be running the Anadrol for 6 weeks at 50mg a day, should I use it as a kickstart or wait until the final 6 weeks?



Thanks.


----------

